# Android Partner Software Update v3.24.1



## Brokenjeep (Feb 18, 2015)

Downloaded the update today. Is there any information out there on bug fixes included or improvements? Could be official or an anecdotal!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

They pretty much never tell us anything about changes unfortunately


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Please post when the Uber app devs decide to allow the driver app to go into landscape like the rest of the apps on this planet.

Or are they now having problems finding guys who will write code for $ 0,90 per hour?


----------

